# My car - cinimod



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everybody.
I live in France, Paris.
My name is dominic (cinimod)

My car beetle 2012. 2.0L DSG White.

Now pictures.





















































































































































































Sticker and black roof.



















Rear camera.






































???









Enjoy.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

cinimod said:


> Hello everybody.
> I live in France, Paris.
> My name is dominic (cinimod)
> 
> ...



Welcome - Nice looking car!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty sweet man!! I could just imagine whipping that car around Paris. The movie "Taken" anyone?!?! lol

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Can see the outline of the lower rear headrests that people here want. Perhaps you can
supply part numbers that include price, color and material used (leather , leatherette, fabric )
so U.S. owners can zero in on purchasing them? Also tax and estimated ship charges to the
U.S. if possible, as well as a way to communicate with a dealership.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

great machine, can you elaborate on the rear view camera and if the handle stays open or does it pop when in reverse...thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome looks great

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome, nice photo shoot, the left foot Dead pedal, chrome etc., did that come on your model, i'd like to get one, probably a few other members would be interested.

Major mod with camera, good job.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

PROPS to the photographer dude! These are some of, if not, the best pics of the Beetle that I have ever seen! Sweet ride as it is...but DAMN! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome and a gret looking car.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

great car and easily the best parking structure pics i've ever seen, incredible!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Great pics! Congrats!


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice. did u paint the top of the hatch black or is it a wrap?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry for my english.

Thank you all


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

"_Can see the outline of the lower rear headrests that people here want_."

What do you want exactly, I do not understand.

(sorry for my english  )


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

TIRADO said:


> great machine, can you elaborate on the rear view camera and if the handle stays open or does it pop when in reverse...thanks


No, it's automtic like this:


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Welcome, nice photo shoot, the left foot Dead pedal, chrome etc., did that come on your model, i'd like to get one, probably a few other members would be interested.
> 
> Major mod with camera, good job.


Thank's  
I took the gate of the footrest scirocco 2008 I set foot on the footrest plastic car.

Footrest of scirocco on the right:
Ref. 1K1 864 551 TKH


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

smpeck said:


> very nice. did u paint the top of the hatch black or is it a wrap?


It's wrap, the name is _covering_ in France.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

I installed the automatic headlight (sorry for the picture)


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Pictures with a Scirocco 2008.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

tinted windows
Left before, right after










Change boot screen of RNS510


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Love those wheels on the Scirocco btw...

Would love to do that backup camera work you have done, one option I was amazed was missing from the Beetle. Had it on my Mustang and think its a must have on all cars now.

Nice touch on the dead pedal and yours are the first pictures done in a parking deck that look good


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cinimod said:


> "_Can see the outline of the lower rear headrests that people here want_."
> 
> What do you want exactly, I do not understand.
> 
> (sorry for my english  )


In the U.S. our Beetles come with large 'balloon shape' headrests on the rear seat backrest.
In Europe they are much lower and allow better vision out the back window. Members here
have asked about part numbers for the various materials, colors each model of Beetle comes
in, and how they might order them directly to a European dealership for shipment to U.S.

P.S. - That Scirocco is the car I had always hoped VW would bring back to America. If it were
offered here I don't know any of my Golf (GTI) & R friends who wouldn't have preferred it. 
VW must have their heads up their behind for never bringing it here.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cin,


Thanks for the info on the pedal, i hope someone makes one for the beetle.

Again nice car X's 2.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

OK...I think I just found a new favorite wheel. Are the Scirocco wheels stock?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cinimod said:


> Sorry for my english.
> 
> Thank you all


Your English is fine. Am so jealous of your having the Scirocco available for years now
and us here in the U.S. only able to do a fantasy build at www.vw.co.uk - My Scirocco R
fantasy build totaled 34,660 in British Pounds which equaled $52,790 in U.S. $. Even at
that pretty hefty price, I don't see anything here in the U.S. that I would want in the same price
range.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> OK...I think I just found a new favorite wheel. Are the Scirocco wheels stock?


They remind me of some 18 inch CC wheels I found

http://www.allfactorywheels.com/products/2009%2d2012-Volkswagen-CC-18"-69890-.html


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

The B is nothing more than a pregnant Scirocco.

if they were in the us, they would fly off lots...go figure...SEXY CAR


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> The B is nothing more than a pregnant Scirocco.
> 
> if they were in the us, they would fly off lots...go figure...SEXY CAR


???


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Love those wheels on the Scirocco btw...
> 
> Would love to do that backup camera work you have done, one option I was amazed was missing from the Beetle. Had it on my Mustang and think its a must have on all cars now.
> 
> Nice touch on the dead pedal and yours are the first pictures done in a parking deck that look good


The wheels is "interlagos" 19".

the camera is the same reference as the Golf 6


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> In the U.S. our Beetles come with large 'balloon shape' headrests on the rear seat backrest.
> In Europe they are much lower and allow better vision out the back window. Members here
> have asked about part numbers for the various materials, colors each model of Beetle comes
> in, and how they might order them directly to a European dealership for shipment to U.S.
> ...


I'll see if I can find a reference to the headrests .

yes, too bad you do not have the scirocco is a great car.
I had one for 3 years before coccinelle.
My car, the first white right


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Cin,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the pedal, i hope someone makes one for the beetle.
> ...


Yes, wait and see.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Your English is fine. Am so jealous of your having the Scirocco available for years now
> and us here in the U.S. only able to do a fantasy build at www.vw.co.uk - My Scirocco R
> fantasy build totaled 34,660 in British Pounds which equaled $52,790 in U.S. $. Even at
> that pretty hefty price, I don't see anything here in the U.S. that I would want in the same price
> range.


Maybe?
http://www.turbo.fr/actualite-automobile/486076-volkswagen-scirocco-retour-etats-unis/


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> They remind me of some 18 inch CC wheels I found
> 
> http://www.allfactorywheels.com/products/2009%2d2012-Volkswagen-CC-18"-69890-.html


Yes, it's interlagos.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

cinimod said:


> Yes, it's interlagos.


So anyone know the bolt pattern of the Beetle off the top of their heads? 5x112 is what those interlagos wheels are... I might have to bump my diesel convertible up to those


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> So anyone know the bolt pattern of the Beetle off the top of their heads? 5x112 is what those interlagos wheels are... I might have to bump my diesel convertible up to those


Yeah that's it.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

:thumbup: These are exceptional Bug photographs and the mods you applied are very well balanced and attractive. For the life of me I can't figure out why VW doesn't offer a silver dead pedal as an accessory because they would fly off the shelves from the dealerships. They made the same oversight on the Passat unless you went with the R-Line as I did which didn't match the gate design of the other pedals. As for the lower headrest of the European models, that too is more appealing than the US vision blockers. Most likely a DOT thing' here in the States but still.

Say, did you remove the dash panels to apply the wrapping or did you do it in place? Came out looking very clean so I'm guessing you removed them. I plan to wrap the top section and the dash as well, but in a different color scheme so I'm just curious.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Does the gti dead pedal fit? I don't see why it wouldn't

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you have a button to turn off the traction control?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

VuickB6 said:


> Do you have a button to turn off the traction control?


Not a button.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Does the gti dead pedal fit? I don't see why it wouldn't
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


It looks like it will! I actually went to the dealer and measured it and all and looks to be the same. He the exact shape and all. Was going to try it but then decided to put speakers where the dead pedal is instead

Found a clean one at a junk yard for $25 so it wouldn't cost much for someone else to try...


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

SaberOne said:


> :thumbup: These are exceptional Bug photographs and the mods you applied are very well balanced and attractive. For the life of me I can't figure out why VW doesn't offer a silver dead pedal as an accessory because they would fly off the shelves from the dealerships. They made the same oversight on the Passat unless you went with the R-Line as I did which didn't match the gate design of the other pedals. As for the lower headrest of the European models, that too is more appealing than the US vision blockers. Most likely a DOT thing' here in the States but still.
> 
> Say, did you remove the dash panels to apply the wrapping or did you do it in place? Came out looking very clean so I'm guessing you removed them. I plan to wrap the top section and the dash as well, but in a different color scheme so I'm just curious.


Thanks for the congratulation for my photos.
I'll find out for the lower headrest
dash panels wrapping is origin.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

cinimod said:


> Not a button.


So you're unable to turn it off just like us?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous car. I think you & your friend with the Scirocco should swap wheels. I think vice verse wheels on the cars would look really good. Love the interlagos.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Where did you purchase the backup camera setup?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Gorgeous car. I think you & your friend with the Scirocco should swap wheels. I think vice verse wheels on the cars would look really good. Love the interlagos.


it will not agree.: Rire:


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Code3VW said:


> Where did you purchase the backup camera setup?


This is another person who bought the parts and I helped to install.
Sorry I do not references.

Against it is also possible to mount a backup camera like the sirocco III.
Check out this link: http://www.vw-scirocco.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=5827


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

I am looking to install the emblem one...I just don't know how many parts are different between this install and one on a MK6 GTI. Thanks!


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Just for fun.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

France - former Formula 1 circuit Reims.
49°15'15.13"N,3°55'52.50"E


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

* second car : Peugeot RCZ, french car:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

That car, next to your Beetle, has a look very similar to the Audi TT from the angle your
photo was taken from.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> That car, next to your Beetle, has a look very similar to the Audi TT from the angle your
> photo was taken from.


French car, Peugeot RCZ.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=peugeot+rcz


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

cinimod said:


> Change boot screen of RNS510



How did you do that?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Isola said:


> How did you do that?


Everything is there.

http://www.netdata.be/iso/


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

You have a great eye. And your talents take you from behind the lens to some cool mods. Very well done. Keep on with more photos.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks you!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Dominic, your Beetle/Scirocco picture prompted me to add my own picture of my two cars. Hope I'm not hijacking your post.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

The racing stripes look good man, nice.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> Dominic, your Beetle/Scirocco picture prompted me to add my own picture of my two cars. Hope I'm not hijacking your post.


No problem. The Scirocco is sold in Australia.

It's two pretty cars, i like it, mainly the scirocco R. 

you have a forum scirocco in australia? You have an adress web site?


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> The racing stripes look good man, nice.


Thank you.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

=


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

cinimod said:


> No problem. The Scirocco is sold in Australia.
> 
> It's two pretty cars, i like it, mainly the scirocco R.
> 
> you have a forum scirocco in australia? You have an adress web site?


Scirocco forum is part of VWwatercooled forum. Address below

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f48/


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> Scirocco forum is part of VWwatercooled forum. Address below
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f48/


thank you I will explore.

If you want the french forum : http://www.vw-scirocco.fr/forum/index.php


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

With Plasti Dip


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

cinimod said:


> thank you I will explore.
> 
> If you want the french forum : http://www.vw-scirocco.fr/forum/index.php


merci


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

My video.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


> merci


Saw that family trio on YouTube, that won Australia's Got talent - 2013. They were called Uncle Jed,
named after the lead singer's father who's the uncle of the two guys that play piano and guitar in the
trio. The female lead singer, Laura Stitt, blew the audience and the judges away with one of the best 
voices you'd ever hope to hear. Yes, you Aussies do have talent !


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

your car looks great!

congrats!!


----------

